# Accomodation close to Emirates Towers



## helena (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi all,

I will be working in Emirates Towers and would like to find a 1 BR apartment to rent nearby as I have heard traffic can be bad. 

Would appreciate suggestions of nearby areas where I can start my search? 

Thanks!


----------



## Mocha (Jul 26, 2008)

I too will be working near the Emirates Tower and places that have been suggested to me before include Burj Dubai, Oud Metha, Healthcare City and Deira. Quite a few people in my company lives in the Marina and I have been told that although it is further, the direction of traffic means that the journey is pretty jam free! I am not yet in Dubai (going out there next week!) so can't recommend any of these areas as I will be looking too!! Get a copy of Dubai Explorer which will give you some ideas about the various districts.


----------



## helena (Aug 21, 2008)

Mocha said:


> I too will be working near the Emirates Tower and places that have been suggested to me before include Burj Dubai, Oud Metha, Healthcare City and Deira. Quite a few people in my company lives in the Marina and I have been told that although it is further, the direction of traffic means that the journey is pretty jam free! I am not yet in Dubai (going out there next week!) so can't recommend any of these areas as I will be looking too!! Get a copy of Dubai Explorer which will give you some ideas about the various districts.


Hi Mocha,

Thanks for the tip  Will also be getting the book. 

Any idea on the price range of 1 BR apartments in those areas mentioned? What about places like Discovery Gardens / International City etc?


----------



## Mocha (Jul 26, 2008)

From my research, I think you would be looking to pay AED90k+ for a 1-bed apartment in the Marina. Other places could be slightly cheaper but not substantially. I did look at Discovery Gardens but it is on the western part of Dubai and Emirates Tower is on the eastern end. I don't know how long it would take to commute but would be 30minutes +

There have been a lot of discussions on this forum about International City - do a search and you will see what I mean. A big minus for me is that it is close to a sewerage plant so there is a chance that a unique "aroma" might sweep the place depending on wind direction. 

Of course, I got all the info from the internet and will check the place out while I am there - as a single female moving out there on my own, I will make sure I find somewhere I feel safe!


----------



## helena (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, as a single female too, safety is the number one priority!  
I should be moving out there sometime in October. Would be great if we could keep in touch when you're there and if I could get a 'feel' of the place through you! 

But for now will start my search based on the areas you mentioned. You've been a great help


----------



## Mocha (Jul 26, 2008)

Sure! I am flying out there next week and my company has booked me in a hotel for the first month near Healthcare City. Will definitely let you know how I get on!


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

Most people I know who work around Emirates Towers/DIFC (and I've only just arrived so it's not that many!) live in Burj Dubai or the Marina. Both are new areas with pretty good choice of apartments (Marina has a bigger selection). Mainly just a choice between convenience of being close to work or being close to the sea!


----------



## helena (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey grasshopper, thanks! Will definitely be looking at those areas as a start  
How's the marina area btw?


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

I live in Burj Dubai, but a lot of my friends live out in the Marina. It's pretty nice out there, got lots of good restaurants etc and close to Mall of the Emirates. I generally hear it's about 30 minutes drive to and from DIFC, but one accident either way and you're commute is shot. Are you planning on getting a car whilst you are here? Getting a cab from Emirates towers in the evening rush hour can be a bit tricky.


----------



## helena (Aug 21, 2008)

grasshopper said:


> I live in Burj Dubai, but a lot of my friends live out in the Marina. It's pretty nice out there, got lots of good restaurants etc and close to Mall of the Emirates. I generally hear it's about 30 minutes drive to and from DIFC, but one accident either way and you're commute is shot. Are you planning on getting a car whilst you are here? Getting a cab from Emirates towers in the evening rush hour can be a bit tricky.


I am planning to get a car when I'm there. The only issue about the car is the hassle of obtaining a driver's license as Malaysia isn't one of the countries where I can just transfer my existing license over. But either way, I think getting a car is more feasible since taxi service will be too expensive in the long run!


----------



## Mocha (Jul 26, 2008)

According to HR to my company, a taxi trip from the Marina to the Emirates Tower should cost about £6. I would probably rely on a taxi for the first couple of days. I will get a hired car until I have found a car I like.


----------

